# Possibly going to show in spring



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

He may be going to a spring show. Hoping the caudal grows out more or he won't go.










This one may be going to a fall show. He's young yet but has good confirmation and good finnage starting.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

very nice bettas i love the first one


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The first one is AMAZING!!! The contrast is awesome!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks all.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

beautiful fish, I would love to own somebut Mum says I hav to many as is....


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I think he's gorgeous. It would be an awful shame if his caudal wasn't grown out by then. Do you live close to where they are having the show? I'm trying to get some interest in starting a chapter here in the Branson area. At Julem: I know that feeling. When I was in high school I had to sneak in a new Betta or tank and hope my stepdad didn't knock me up side the head for it. Now I have them everywhere.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks. I'm keeping a close eye on that caudal. No I have to ship my fish to the shows.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What are your shipping methods?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't ship in the winter but in the summer they get double bagged into a box with 3/4" sytrofoam sheeting cut to fit the box on all sides. Paper stuffed around the fish bag in the box. I ship Priority Mail only. Haven't lost a fish yet.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd imagine you don't ship in the Winter! How do people ship the fish back to you?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh from a show. When you package them up to ship for the show you have to include a postage paid sticker so they can send it back to you without it costing them anything..... Many people do ship in the winter.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have shipped fish all over the US at all times of the year..have only had one mishap..i have had fish live for over a week in the bags...i have even shipped a box of fish to alaska in january..USPS Priority...


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes loads of people do.I didn't say they couldn't be shipped in the winter I just said I don't ship in the winter. Fish have been known to live up to two weeks in a bag.


----------

